# La Font d'En Carròs



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone any general info on this town?

Very little available online. Thanks


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

If you are on Facebook, join 'The new Oliva Tattler', English page, lots of people living in Font. I've been there a few times, but I can't really say much more than that, just a nice little village, I do prefer Oliva tho.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> Anyone any general info on this town?
> 
> Very little available online. Thanks


There will be very little on line, as it is a very little village!
but it does, like most, have a website done by the local townhall: www.lafontdencarros.es


----------



## Expat den (Jan 24, 2015)

We live in La Font d'En Carros and find it a very pleasant village. My son goes to the local school here, and is doing very well. We have a Masymas supermarket as well as several smaller shops, bars, and a branch of Sabadell. It does get noisy at times though with the sound of scooters. I work in the local charity shop as a volunteer a couple of days a week, which I find is a good way to get to know other expats and also the locals.

If you have any questions about La Font, I will do my best to answer them for you.


----------

